# vortex diatom filter not clearing green water



## renayams (Mar 29, 2006)

I just got my Vortex XL diatom filter to clear up the green water in my 60 gallon tank, and after running it for several hours, the filter has not cleared the green water at all. I put in 3 cups of diatomaceous earth, and the filter bag looks properly coated, but for whatever reason, it's not filtering out the green water! I've tried to recharge it a couple times, but it makes no difference. Has anyone had experience with this problem, and know what the problem could be? I'm really stumped!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey, there's always something else you can buy ... UV! 

Sorry--I have no tangible experience with diatom filters.


----------



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok…. That is VERY odd….. After you run it for a while does the bag turn green? Are you sure its properly charged? Are you sure its hooked up properly? Are you sure you are getting water flow? 
It SHOULD work, Iv had some very nasty cases and the diatom has worked miracles every time… 

PS 3-cups is a lot of media I usually only use 5-6 spoonfuls….


----------



## renayams (Mar 29, 2006)

> Ok&#8230;. That is VERY odd&#8230;.. After you run it for a while does the bag turn green? Are you sure its properly charged? Are you sure its hooked up properly? Are you sure you are getting water flow?
> It SHOULD work, Iv had some very nasty cases and the diatom has worked miracles every time&#8230;
> 
> PS 3-cups is a lot of media I usually only use 5-6 spoonfuls&#8230;.


Walker, no, it doesn't turn green, like I would expect (and my green water is pretty advanced). It turns a very very slight green, but this is after hours of running. I think everything is hooked up correctly, the water flow is good, I checked all the connections. I should also mention that I am using diatomaceous earth from a pool supply store.

The vortex xl manual says to use a minimum of 3 cups. For your 5-6 tsp, what model do you use?


----------



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

Hummm…. Im using a D1, its a bit smaller, but not THAT much smaller… Still I have found that a few spoonfuls gets the job done nicely… Even with SUPER green water that thing should be polishing it down to crystal clear….. I am not sure weather or not there is a difference, but would you be able to get your hands on some real powder? Perhaps there are different grades?

Also how are you priming it? What I used to do before I built mine inline was fill a bucket with water, then with the pump running, slowly introduce powder into the bucket until the water ran clear, 
Then with the lines still in the water & the pump still on, hook the inlet/outlet together to make a loop and keep pressure on the bag, then put the two looped ends (inlet/outlet) into the tank engine running the whole time, if all is still clear then pull them apart and you should be in good shape…
Hope that wasn’t too vague


----------



## JC1 (Jan 27, 2006)

The only thing I can think is either (1) the filter bag isn't installed properly or (2) you have a hole in the filter bag. But, both of these problems would also be accompanied by diatom powder blowing into the aquarium. I looked at the troubleshooting chart in the maual...not very helpful. Have you tried to contact Vortex? Their number is (850) 836-4121. I know my D1 will clear up a very green 55 gallon in about 20 minutes, so what you are seeing is DEFINITELY abnormal.


----------



## renayams (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I had been resisting doing this, but I finally bought some flocculant (Seachem Clarity) and dosed it into the tank while running the Vortex filter. FINALLY, the filter began to filter out the algae, and after another dose of the flocculant and several hours later, the tank is crystal clear, and the filter is a nice green! After several weeks of staring at pea soup, I had forgotten what my plants and fish looked like. I guess the algae had been too small to be filtered out by the diatom filter. I suppose for different tanks, there are different species of algae that show up as "green water." Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

FYI, there are several grades of DE. The DE you get from your local pool supply store may be too coarse to effectively remove the GW. Most DE powders are rated in micron size. The smaller the number, the finer the powder, and the smaller the material it will remove. 1 micron powder will remove more stuff than 10 mircon, etc. Just be warned that the smaller micron grades will also plug faster. I'm not sure as to the recommended micron size that will work for GW. 

-Dustin


----------



## renayams (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I was initially thinking, that the DE was too coarse, though other people seem to use the "pool supply" DE to filter out the green water successfully. Mine was pretty cheap ($10 for 25 lb bag), and I could see some impurities (while charging with the powder, I could see a few black bits and some coarser white powder in my bucket that wasn't immediately sucked up into the filter), so I wouldn't be surprised at all if it was a low grade. I don't really see any rating, though, on the bag, so I can't tell for sure. I wouldn't mind spending more if I knew it was a better grade, but I don't see any aquarium brands of DE (Vortex? System1?) advertising their micron size.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

The brand and type of DE that we use here at work for electroplating is called Hyflo Supercell, and it will yield a micron rating of around 0.5-2 micron. See if you can find it anywhere. I know we buy it in 50 pound bags for pretty cheap. I realize that 50 pounds is a lot of DE, but you could always cut it up and sell it to a local club or here at APC.
Also, I'm not sure it is aquarium safe. 

-Dustin


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

that is odd as i have never had that happen. I have used them for a few years . Here are some before and after pics showing how quick it cleared up mine

I have had great sucess with them after a few hours in any tank i have tried.
You could try giving Darryl a call @ vortex as he knows his stuff

Marcus 
http://www.diatomfilters.com/contents/en-us/front.html


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

hmm it did not like my second picture lets try like this then

Looks lie it was to big

Marc

www.diatomfilters.com


----------



## renayams (Mar 29, 2006)

Marc, which brand of diatomaceous earth powder do you use? I'm curious as to whether my "pool supply" DE could make a difference versus what other people use.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I just ran mine for about an hour and a half or so as it was hazy (mild green water. What I get for doing a major prune.) Cleared it right up. I didn't put as much powder in it this time either, maybe a cup, and it is DE powder I got from a pool supply place. I've not seen any impurities in it either for what it's worth. (I run the D1 on a 55 gallon.)

I know the question wasn't directed at me, but FYI it's brand Celite "Aquacel." I think. I just checked it but didn't write it down and they've got a "cute" spelling on the package LOL.


----------



## renayams (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Cindy, I went out today and got the same "Celite Aquacel" brand of DE that you used and tried it out on some hazy water. This time, it successfully filtered out the green water! Thanks for mentioning the brand. It looks like the different brands of pool supply DE differ in their filtration grade/ability. FYI, for those shopping for DE, avoid using the first brand of DE I tried out unsuccessfully, which is called "All-Clear."


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

So, "All-Clear" isn't, eh?

You're welcome, glad I could help!


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I use the vortex brand as I but it wholesale for diatomfiltes.com so its pretty inexpensive.

Thanks
Marc

http://www.diatomfilters.com


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

aquatic-store.com said:


> I use the vortex brand as I but it wholesale for diatomfiltes.com so its pretty inexpensive.
> 
> Thanks
> Marc
> ...


5 lbs for $12, yep. I got _25 lbs_ for about the same price. Seems to do the job, so I'm not complaining! Probably enough to do me for the next 5 years .


----------

